# Where can I buy dry ice?



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Looking to buy some dry ice in gulf breeze or south pensacola. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Some publix have it. I know 9 mile has it.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

this is more west pcola but walmart on navy blvd. has it. idk if all walmarts carry it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Publix sells it at some stores. Call them up. If they don't carry it, they can tell you which one does. 

Joe Patties sells dry ice as well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty sure Patti's sells it.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe Patti's.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Commercial Ice Systems on Pine Forest Rd


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Publix


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Publix's here on Innerarity Point has it.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Wally world


----------



## aliciad (Sep 18, 2012)

Publixis the best and last option..


----------



## samman91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Publix on 9th and Bayou has it in the meat deaprtment


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

floorguy said:


> Wally world


Every Walmart I've been to has a little cooler of it, $2 a pound or so....usually located in front of store by registers and regular ice coolers.


----------



## weblair24 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Publix on Mobile Hwy has it. Those little bags add up quick, first time I went in for some I got a bit of sticker shock


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Reddy Ice,
Downtown at 1509 West Government St. close to the intersection of Barrancas Ave.

$1.30 a pound with 5 pound minimum.


----------

